
Ask HN: Examples of java web-apps? - sua_3000
Any code examples of web-apps in Java? If any used dropwizard framework that&#x27;d be great.
======
javaeeeee
Hi, here is my DropWizard example application
[https://github.com/javaeeeee/DropBookmarks;](https://github.com/javaeeeee/DropBookmarks;)

And a Spring Boot example
[https://github.com/javaeeeee/SpringBootBookmarks](https://github.com/javaeeeee/SpringBootBookmarks).

~~~
sua_3000
awesome thanks so much!

~~~
sua_3000
also, was going to ask if you actually knew an example of an app calling an
external api and then I happily found a walkthrough on your blog :)
[http://javaeeeee.blogspot.com/](http://javaeeeee.blogspot.com/)

